# sign



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

For a while, I kept seeing funky services, now it seems to be signs and poles!  

The worst part about this one, is that it was re-done in the last year, because a car knocked over the sign.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd bet that Carflex was never made up right in the first place. I think you could hang off a properly made up raceway to fitting connection in that stuff. Good eye.


----------

